# Account Waitlisted



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

I had sign up for Uber on September 30th and did my vehicle inspection on October 10th. Since then my account was up but needed attention. I had check my profile on the mobile site and notice that it said "Waitlisted". I had email them and they tell me to hang tight as Rasier make a decision. Now today I had received an email saying that I was denied to enter a partnership. I know it is because of my background (which it's only one a misdemeanor) but I know some drivers who got way worst on their background (like assault with a deadly weapon) are driving. I am just trying to make some extra money to provide my family. Is there any way I can drive for Uber? Can I appeal the decision?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scrutch said:


> I had sign up for Uber on September 30th and did my vehicle inspection on October 10th. Since then my account was up but needed attention. I had check my profile on the mobile site and notice that it said "Waitlisted". I had email them and they tell me to hang tight as Rasier make a decision. Now today I had received an email saying that I was denied to enter a partnership. I know it is because of my background (which it's only one a misdemeanor) but I know some drivers who got way worst on their background (like assault with a deadly weapon) are driving. I am just trying to make some extra money to provide my family. Is there any way I can drive for Uber? Can I appeal the decision?


Someone that the investigators spoke to or something in your records did not speak positively of you for whatever reason.
How long ago was the incident that you think this is about ?


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Someone that the investigators spoke to or something in your records did not speak positively of you for whatever reason.
> How long ago was the incident that you think this is about ?


It is recent. In July of this year but I just don't understand how one person get approved with an assault with a deadly weapon and a person who got a simple battery and able to get it expunged can't?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> It is recent. In July of this year but I just don't understand how one person get approved with an assault with a deadly weapon and a person who got a simple battery and able to get it expunged can't?


You cannot get something expunged in three months so your story does not add up.

When you are convicted of a crime, time either is on or is not on your side. A conviction 8 years ago looks better than one 3 months ago. Even if the 3 month old crime was slightly more minor. They can argue they have lived 8 years crime free, you cannot

I had a friend rejected for Uber for armed robbery. While they overlook certain crimes, violent crimes will get you rejected every time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You cannot get something expunged in three months so your story does not add up.
> 
> When you are convicted of a crime, time either is on or is not on your side. A conviction 8 years ago looks better than one 3 months ago. Even if the 3 month old crime was slightly more minor. They can argue they have lived 8 years crime free, you cannot
> 
> I had a friend rejected for Uber for armed robbery. While they overlook certain crimes, violent crimes will get you rejected every time.


Yup.
Propensity towards violence is never a desirable trait for dogs or men.
Especially when handling the trifleing drunk entitled public.


Scrutch said:


> It is recent. In July of this year but I just don't understand how one person get approved with an assault with a deadly weapon and a person who got a simple battery and able to get it expunged can't?


Come back in 3-5 years if Robots haven't killed us all by then.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

You can be expunged next year after 12 months of supervision. But again I know someone who got an assault with a deadly weapon before signing up for Uber. That's why I ask is there a way appeal the decision?


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> Propensity towards violence is never a desirable trait for dogs or men.
> Especially when handling the trifleing drunk entitled punl
> 
> Come back in 3-5 years if Robots haven't killed us all by then.


Lol I don't have 3 to 5 years. I guess women can get away with anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scrutch said:


> Lol I don't have 3 to 5 years. I guess women can get away with anything.


Domestic charges. You get 2 of them it becomes a felony.
Live right,avoid drama,learn when to walk away,learn when to run.
Find any kind of job,and stick to it for 6 months. Then if you haven't got promoted find another job. Establish a stable work history. 3 years will fly by when you look back on them.
( and DONT say things like women can get away with anything ! It makes you look like you have a chip on your shoulder. Puts you in a higher percentage range of muffing up again. Learn how to smile and walk off. Better for others to have regrets than you )


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok I am doing 12 months of supervision and once I do that I will be able to get expunged off my records I had already did 2 months. So by next year, my record will be clean.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Scrutch said:


> You can be expunged next year after 12 months of supervision. But again I know someone who got an assault with a deadly weapon before signing up for Uber. That's why I ask is there a way appeal the decision?


If it's true that someone with a conviction for assault with a deadly weapon was approved to drive for Uber, it's almost certainly because Uber's background check missed it. You're fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Good to know. Battery of a woman within the past 3 months = no driving Uber. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If it's true that someone with a conviction for assault with a deadly weapon was approved to drive for Uber, it's almost certainly because Uber's background check missed it. You're fighting a losing battle.


I rather have them tell me (Uber) that I can't but my account is still up doe. That's why I am asking because if they denied me, why I can still check on my earning?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's an article re Uber's position regarding criminals as drivers. http://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/...uldn-t-bar-ex-offenders-from-work-9799875.php


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Sound like I can still be approved but it's a long shot. I hope I can start asap.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm afraid this latest news is not going to help much http://www.11alive.com/mb/news/local/uber-driver-punches-woman-in-the-face-in-atlanta/336970072


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

That's in Atlanta but that could be the decided factor. They should at least do interview first.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What exactly was your crime? Just battery? Or was there more to it?

BTW...it doesn't matter who else did what and got approved. All that matters is did you get approved.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> What exactly was your crime? Just battery? Or was there more to it?
> 
> BTW...it doesn't matter who else did what and got approved. All that matters is did you get approved.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Red Leader, just a battery that's all. But again on my account on the mobile site I can see my earnings but it have a red dot by my profile


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> Red Leader, just a battery that's all. But again on my account on the mobile site I can see my earnings but it have a red dot by my profile


My online profile has a big red dot but I can still drive. No idea what the big red dot is about?


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Well I am going up there on 115th and see what up because this ain't making no sense


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Is your profile say "Waitlisted"?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> Is your profile say "Waitlisted"?


Never had my profile say waitlisted. But I do have the big red dot.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Never had my profile say waitlisted. But I do have the big red dot.


The Uber profile sniper is about to deactivate you.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

This is from the mobile site


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Is that your picture? You're kinda cute.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> This is from the mobile site


Mine looks the same with the same red dot but under my name it says ACTIVE.

The screenshot has your full name, email, telephone number, etc. so some might think you should take it down, but then again, you might get some girls calling .


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes that's me but I just showing what it is saying because I don't know what up I am praying that I do get approved because if not I want my 20 dollars back


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> That's in Atlanta but that could be the decided factor. They should at least do interview first.


That would be nice but for them its a liability thing. They find it easier to take a chance on someone with no record.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

I will find out later today


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

I am to one of their offices to get more info


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> I am to one of their offices to get more info


Good luck. Don't forget to ask about the red dot and to let us know what that is all about


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

The big red dot means you have something about to expire, either insurance registration or your dl


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Marksb_2000 said:


> The big red dot means you have something about to expire, either insurance registration or your dl


 That's not it for me. Nothing set to expire within the next 5 months.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> Yes that's me but I just showing what it is saying because I don't know what up I am praying that I do get approved because if not I want my 20 dollars back


What cost you $20? Applying to Uber didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> What cost you $20? Applying to Uber didn't cost me a penny.


you got a free vehicle inspection?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No inspection needed in Wisconsin.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

$20 for the inspection here in Illinois 

So I was informed that they haven't truly made a decision. Plus, my cousin is doing it but he had a felony. After 2 to 3 months, they had let him drive. So imma stay on it.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Yah your probably good. They just want more drivers. What felony did they say is ok?


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

He didn't say


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Marksb_2000 said:


> The big red dot means you have something about to expire, either insurance registration or your dl


My registration is up for renewal at the end of this month and I don't have a red dot on my profile.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

I still don't know what it is


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

No one is going to say it so I will.

If you have assault and battery toward a woman on your record you have two problems
1) You smack a passenger and Uber is paying out $ Millions. with lots of drivers to choose from you are not going to be one of them.
2) If you are doing 12 months probation, most likely you plead it down from something worse or multiple counts
3) Given 2, I don't want you driving my wife / girlfriend / daughter etc. 

I know 3 is rough. But Uber driving is rough and it will test you patience.
You need to move on. The more noise you make the more Uber will remember you and you will never get a job (you have most likely passed that point already) 

Sorry, but you need to get control of your life and Uber isn't in it.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

So it's cool for a woman who got an assault with a deadly weapon and drive but a man who only have battery can't. I understand what you saying but I'm not out here trying to hit people. I actually do this for a living (SCR and MV). Also, if my cousin is doing it and he got felony and 2 misdemeanors, then I know they will let me drive, I just got to be patient. Thank for your input doe.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> ... Also, if my cousin is doing it and he got felony and 2 misdemeanors, then I know they will let me drive, I just got to be patient. Thank for your input doe.


This is delusional thinking, since you don't even know what the felony your cousin committed was.


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

That's none of y'all business I just telling y'all what going on. If they didn't want me, then they (uber) shoulda said something but as of right I'm on the "Waitlisted".


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

You either know what felony your cousin committed or you don't. If you don't, which is what you suggested earlier, then you have no idea whatsoever whether it's comparable to your convictions. If you do, then you haven't been telling "us all" what's going on. You've been cherry picking.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

that sucks guess you wont be making any extra doe for a while.. try lyft


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm cherry picking? I didn't know this was a basketball game 
And I did and got approved.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

You got approved to drive in the last 30 minutes?


----------



## Scrutch (Oct 17, 2016)

For Lyft so I'm good until Uber say something


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

get that doe


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

You guys going deer hunting?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> Ok I am doing 12 months of supervision and once I do that I will be able to get expunged off my records I had already did 2 months. So by next year, my record will be clean.


I think you just answered your own question as to why you were denied a partner account with Uber.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

zordac said:


> You guys going deer hunting?


nope im just being a sarcastic smart ass haha


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Why in the world would you fight so hard with drivers on this board?......this board is NOT Uber drivers on this board couldn't care less if your waitlisted or drive cuz they can't make Uber change their mind.....so why fight with them?.......hilarious that someone would fight SO hard to drive for such a f ed up company that steals, cheats, robs, never backs drivers..........get a grip


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You cannot get something expunged in three months so your story does not add up.
> 
> When you are convicted of a crime, time either is on or is not on your side. A conviction 8 years ago looks better than one 3 months ago. Even if the 3 month old crime was slightly more minor. They can argue they have lived 8 years crime free, you cannot
> 
> I had a friend rejected for Uber for armed robbery. While they overlook certain crimes, violent crimes will get you rejected every time.


Spot on with everything you said. I agree 100%


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Domestic charges. You get 2 of them it becomes a felony.
> Live right,avoid drama,learn when to walk away,learn when to run.
> Find any kind of job,and stick to it for 6 months. Then if you haven't got promoted find another job. Establish a stable work history. 3 years will fly by when you look back on them.
> ( and DONT say things like women can get away with anything ! It makes you look like you have a chip on your shoulder. Puts you in a higher percentage range of muffing up again. Learn how to smile and walk off. Better for others to have regrets than you )


Bravo. Bravo.

We need more men like you to speak up about battles that shouldn't be fought, because it'll never be won.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scrutch said:


> So it's cool for a woman who got an assault with a deadly weapon and drive but a man who only have battery can't. I understand what you saying but I'm not out here trying to hit people. I actually do this for a living (SCR and MV). Also, if my cousin is doing it and he got felony and 2 misdemeanors, then I know they will let me drive, I just got to be patient. Thank for your input doe.


Isn't this making Uber's background checks sound great?

Glad we have the city on it in Houston.


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I'm afraid this latest news is not going to help much http://www.11alive.com/mb/news/local/uber-driver-punches-woman-in-the-face-in-atlanta/336970072


I've never used the F bomb on here before, but you know what, F*CK that dude. I swear that there is no name calling, profanity, rude argument so life changing that warrants behavior like what he did to her. This goes to every guy! I don't give a damn if she spat on your face or slapped the sh*t out of you, you never stoop down to a girls level. Never ever ever ever ever! If she threatens with deadly force, protect yourself by any means necessary. I cannot believe he got so offended that he had to harm her like that. SMFH


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> This is from the mobile site


Please delete the attached photo. Take another screen shot or edit out SENSITIVE information.

Not trying to be a d*ck, just looking out for you. You've got to be smarter than that.


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> No one is going to say it so I will.
> 
> If you have assault and battery toward a woman on your record you have two problems
> 1) You smack a passenger and Uber is paying out $ Millions. with lots of drivers to choose from you are not going to be one of them.
> ...


You are as blunt as they get with facts. I'll have to remember your username from hereon out.


----------



## MjChicago (Sep 11, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> So it's cool for a woman who got an assault with a deadly weapon and drive but a man who only have battery can't. I understand what you saying but I'm not out here trying to hit people. I actually do this for a living (SCR and MV). Also, if my cousin is doing it and he got felony and 2 misdemeanors, then I know they will let me drive, I just got to be patient. Thank for your input doe.


I cannot believe that's the response you give about grown men speaking ill of you ever driving their family. Grow up man.

You will not meet Uber's Quality Standards. Your attitude will reflect on your driver rating and you will get suspended. Pay for class and get a retrial, fail that and you are permanently banned from Uber's platform.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

"Just a simple battery". Stop beating people! You know how many times I've been arrested in all my years? ZERO


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> I guess women can get away with anything.


 You don't deserve to provide any type of service for women, especially not driving them alone in your car


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> So it's cool for a woman who got an assault with a deadly weapon and drive but a man who only have battery can't. I understand what you saying but I'm not out here trying to hit people. I actually do this for a living (SCR and MV). Also, if my cousin is doing it and he got felony and 2 misdemeanors, then I know they will let me drive, I just got to be patient. Thank for your input doe.


Damn, your family needs to stop committing crimes. Just because they hired one criminal doesn't mean they need to hire another. It's possible that Uber tightened their requirements and your cousin will be fired after his next background check. You have no business driving for Uber, a job where riders will test your patience. It's a terrible situation for someone with a violent history and bad decision making. Go apply at McDonalds or something


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Scrutch said:


> That's none of y'all business I just telling y'all what going on. If they didn't want me, then they (uber) shoulda said something but as of right I'm on the "Waitlisted".


When Uber fires their drivers they are "waitlisted". Since drivers aren't employees they can't be fired. So basically Uber rejected you. The people you spoke with probably saw why and didn't want to trigger you so they lied. Basically, you were rejected by Uber and rightfully so.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

The absolute final decision will be either a phone call or text. You can try to talk to the person making the decision. After that you are out of options.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Why was this thread brought back to life? Ancient history, total waste of time


----------

